# DST short test failed on a laptop



## ariel1759 (Jun 27, 2009)

Heu guys,

I ran a dianostic test and got this msg. What does this mean and how can I fix it?

Ttanks


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

If you have an XP os disc boot from this cd and choose the repair option.
Run the command chkdsk /r - this should fix any drive errors/bad sectors.
Hopefully this will allow you to boot normally. DST stands for Drive Self Test.
If chkdsk is unable to fix errors then a new hard drive is needed.
Even if chkdsk works you should back up any files/folders and be ready to replace the HD - you may find that this problem returns at a later date and becomes more frequent.


----------



## ariel1759 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Steveb1234. I think the time for the new HD is now. My LT is not booting up - not even from the disc.


----------

